# Trainer Milestones



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Congratulations on achieving this milestone! It is great that you get apply to be an evaluator for the CGC test. I believe there are too few evaluators in my area - there seems to be only one or two tests per year at most. Could you come over once you get approved? . I wish you best of luck in your study!! What a wonderful milestone!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Sammy, where are you? I am out on the road quite a bit. Maybe we could arrange something.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

All the best to you, Catherine as you continue on your journey. The tests ahead sound challenging but I am sure you will sail through.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations on your training anniversary! So many of us have benefited from your training advice and experience. I'm confident you will ace the exams.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Very impressive milestones - how wonderful. Your club is lucky to have you. :congrats:

I think it's great that you're going to sit for the Certification Council for Professional Dog Trainers Knowledge Assessed exam and become a CGC evaluator. I really appreciated the trainers that I had that had both these qualifications. It shows that they take training seriously and have taken extra steps to demonstrate their professionalism.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Skylar I have heard Ian Dunbar say more than once that he thinks the CPDT-KA certification is the best one a pet trainer can get. It does show that you have gone above and beyond. CCPDT also has a strong code of ethics and requirements for continuing education to maintain currency on your certification. Doing the CGC evaluator certification will make me one more of quite a few around here, but many of them got certified before STAR Puppy and the others and so don't give those tests. I would hope that we could incorporate STAR Puppy testing into the club's puppy k beginner classes down the road.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congratulations on your accomplishments! I bet you'll sail thru those exams! Wow! And just think..... you'll get some neat letters after your names just like the furkids do! LOL!!!!! I have no doubt you'll do it, but Good Luck anyway!!!!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

You're going to do wonderfully. Do you know why? Because you've been training a lot longer than just these past two years. Because you're smart. Because you're amazingly focused. And because you're you. Grab this opportunity and shine. This isn't a test to weed you out of training dogs. No, it's a test to prove just how much you know. And you know your stuff. Go for it and shine, shine, shine!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Well, good luck, but you really don't need it! You'll do great. This is a very exciting milestone--congrats! Wish you could evaluate Frosty for STAR and CGC


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> Sammy, where are you? I am out on the road quite a bit. Maybe we could arrange something.


Awww that would be fun! I'm in South Western Ontario. If you are ever in the area, it will be my pleasure to meet you in person! And if I'm extra lucky, Lily and Javvy too!! . 

Right now Sammy will likely not pass the CGC (or they do CGN here), but it IS my lifetime goal!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

CGC evaluators are also doing the AKC Trick Dog testing.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

What is particularly amazing is that you have accomplished the dog training "degrees" while working full-time. Congratulations for having the commitment to stay with the training, working with all types of clients, and also managing to train your own dogs!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Charmed I have been in my full time position for 30 years now and am looking at how and when to retire on good terms for how I want to spend my time (training dogs, of course!). That has given me a high level of motivation for it all. Now though I do really need to study purposefully on learning theory vocab and stuff like that. Thankfully my summer classes are in the evening and I can set aside an hour or so most days for study. When I was working on my Ph.D. (full time) I also volunteered at the American Museum of Natural History one afternoon a week and had "moonlighting" job early in the mornings during the week as a phlebotomist in clinical trials on early HIV drug prospects. I am used to being busy and having to be careful with time management. I guess that is how I have managed to do the various things I have done.


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

That is very impressive and I admire your drive. I think you are setting yourself up for many many years of meaningful work and play. Just with the advice I've gotten from you here, I can tell you are a gem of a trainer! Your students are lucky. 

If ever you come up to Ontario, add the northeast to your route!


----------

